# Bell Tree Direct - 10.27.2013



## Justin (Oct 27, 2013)

Good evening everyone and welcome to the second installment of our new Bell Tree Direct series! For those new to the forum, or who missed the first installment, Bell Tree Direct is our series to announce and release new items, features, boards, and anything else new on The Bell Tree.

So with that out of the way, let's talk about what's new on The Bell Tree today and in the upcoming days! And we might just have a preview for something a bit farther down the line... 


*

*
The cold winds are rising and something isn't feeling quite right around The Bell Tree. Rumours say that there's mysterious candy lurking around, but where could it be coming from?! Keep your eyes peeled, there could be more at any moment! Who knows what else could happen in the coming days...


*Coming Soon in November: Pokemon League​*
That's right folks: The Bell Tree is about to get its very own Pokemon League lead by Prof Gallows in the near future! Get ready to go on a new adventure with us as you take on the leaders of The Bell Tree and collect badges to show off your victories. We'll have more details on this soon, and it will launch sometime in November. Stay tuned!





*Modern Special Character AC Avatars​*
Have you seen Thunder's amazing Modern AC Villager avatars in the official forum Avatar Gallery? We've got more for you today! With a bit of a twist... This brand new set of 5 avatars feature what we call the Special Characters. Check a preview of them below and head to the Edit Avatar page in your Settings to use one yourself!





*Self-Serve Thread Closing in Trading Boards​*
We've heard the requests. Starting today, you can close your own threads in certain boards on the forum. For now, the feature is available in the Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza boards for New Leaf. Use this feature to close your thread from further posts after you've finished a trade or other transaction!

Here are two ways you can close your own threads:

*Method A
*





*Method B
*






*Monthly Birthstones Reminder​*
Did you know we have an ongoing Monthly Birthstone collectible series? It's been going strong since September! Don't forget that the current October Birthstone (Opal) will be leaving the shop in just 4 days when the month ends. And of course the new November Birthstone (Topaz) will be available when the month starts.

Remember that once a Monthly Birthstone leaves the Shop, it won't be back until at least the next year or never. We haven't quite finalized yet if they'll come back the next year or not.





*The Second Fruit Collectible (Orange)​*
But wait! There's _even more_ collectibles coming! The second installment in our Fruit Collectible series, the Orange fruit, is on sale *today* in the TBT Shop for just 79 Bells. And don't forget, the previous Pear fruit is still available in the TBT Shop for just 39 Bells. Stay tuned for the remaining fruits in future Bell Tree Directs.

As a reminder, the pricing and rarity of the fruits were decided by a public poll back in September. The results can be seen below:







*Housekeeping​*
Some rearranging is happening today in the Animal Crossing section. Due to the massive popularity, the Villager Trading Plaza has been moved to the main page, instead of as a sub-board under Re-Tail. The not-so-popular Able Sister's board has been relegated to a sub-board under the main Animal Crossing: New Leaf board. This better reflects what the user base uses most and will save everyone time.




Additionally, two new NPC accounts have been put into action. Some automated forum PMs that may have been previously sent by Jeremy are now sent by Resetti or Gyroid. It's a nice little Animal Crossing touch.






Finally, the Shop has been restocked today. You might want to check that out. It's probably going to be sold out in minutes again. Run!!!


*That's all folks!​*
Thanks for joining us on tonight's Bell Tree Direct! That's about all we have to share for today, but rest assured we're always working on future projects. There's lots more ahead for the rest of the year. 

As always, be sure to let us know what you think about the announcements today by replying below. Oh and tell us if you'd like to see more Directs like this in the future.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 27, 2013)

Yay! I love Bell Tree Direct! And oranges!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought an orange and candy.  Yay!

EDIT: Now finished reading all the other stuff

EDIT: Bought even more items!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2013)

I love this site. 
So much.
Thank you for the wonderful changes! <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 27, 2013)

This is gonna be so good! <3


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 27, 2013)

oh shoot, the collective symbols got restocked! sucks I couldn't get the rest, though.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 27, 2013)

Awh yay


----------



## Hikari (Oct 27, 2013)

The Woods has appeared... wonder what its about...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2013)

*Notices the woods* 
I TOLD YOU IT WAS GONNA HAPPEN. Can't wait until it opens up again.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 27, 2013)

The Woods? what the heck is that?


----------



## rubyy (Oct 27, 2013)

WE NEED MORE COLLECTABLE SPACE D:


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 27, 2013)

THE LAST TREE GHOST
WHATS THAT


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 27, 2013)

OH NO

ITS BACK THE WOODS IS BACK.

RUN RUN GOTTA RUN!


----------



## Laurina (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you for the update! c: I'm excited to see how this all works out.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing what the Pokemon League will be like as well.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 27, 2013)

Holy cow, thats a lot of people in this thread.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 27, 2013)

I love that you can close threads on certain boards now, and I like having the Villager Trading Plaza separate from Retail now too


----------



## nennyf777 (Oct 27, 2013)

AMG 
POKEMON
AH
AHHHH
ohmahgawd I can't wait >.<


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what the Pokemon League will be like as well.



Yep, but for right now the woods is the important topic~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 27, 2013)

I think im just kind scared , The wood's is back and theres a huge storm coming in ahh.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Yep, but for right now the woods is the important topic~




Meh, I don't really care about the woods that much.  I'm indifferent.


----------



## windfall (Oct 27, 2013)

Neat, picked up the orange and the yellow candy. Looking forward to the pokemon tourney!  



Justin said:


> The cold winds are rising


Hope that bit was an intentional GoT reference.


----------



## kassie (Oct 27, 2013)

Yay, finally got the chocolate cake! Thanks for the update c:


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 27, 2013)

EEEE chocolate caaaaaaaake  Thank youuuuuuuu. I'm pretty excited


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2013)

windfall said:


> Hope that bit was an intentional GoT reference.



Yup! Not my own though. One of my fantastic script writers hehe.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2013)

windfall said:


> Hope that bit was an intentional GoT reference.



I'm so glad that somebody got that reference. You're now officially cool.


----------



## Rookie (Oct 27, 2013)

These are awesome, AWESOME changes! Great job TBT~


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Yay! Woah, the Last Tree Ghost is reading this as I type...


----------



## Emily (Oct 27, 2013)

Yay Emily gots herself some candy c:
Nom.


----------



## windfall (Oct 27, 2013)

Justin said:


> Yup! Not my own though. One of my fantastic script writers hehe.


I applaud the anonymous script writer then!



Jas0n said:


> I'm so glad that somebody got that reference. You're now officially cool.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 27, 2013)

*Spends over 100 TBT bells * ;A; I really need to think of a good way to get bells besides posting.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the Pokemon League!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2013)

What happens if you accidentally close your thread? Just wondering.. XD


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> What happens if you accidentally close your thread? Just wondering.. XD



You can reopen it.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> You can reopen it.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 27, 2013)

the option to close our own threads is a nice touch. thanks!!

and ooh the pokemon thing sounds really cool!! im so bad at battling with other people tho so idk if i would do it haha


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 27, 2013)

ahh awesome *v* so many new things wahbahbahbafjj


----------



## Lauren (Oct 27, 2013)

Well that's all my bells gone again...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2013)

I like that we're able to lock our own threads. That will make things a lot easier in my opinion.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw one of the ghosts from The Woods viewing this thread...


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I saw one of the ghosts from The Woods viewing this thread...



Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2013)

Ghosts don't exist, similar to a lot of other things.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2013)

Ghosts?! Where?!
/cries in corner


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I saw one of the ghosts from The Woods viewing this thread...



I saw one as well. It was creepy.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 27, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I saw one as well. It was creepy.



Took me a while to read the first paragraph since it was distracting me, I kept staring at it trying to figure out what it was.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> Ghosts don't exist, similar to a lot of other things.



You don't believe in ghosts? YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN GHOSTS?!?!?!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

:00000


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2013)

ALL I SAW WAS SELF-SERVE THREAD CLOSING IN TRADING BOARDS AND I JUST WET MYSELF HOLLA JESUS


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 27, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Foolish mortals.


There's a ghost!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2013)

It's Wisp from AC!


----------



## Caius (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks to Jubs, Gallows, Jason, Thunder, Kaiaa, Andy, and all the other mods that put such hard work into this. It's starting to really come together. Can't wait for the next direct.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 27, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> You don't believe in ghosts? YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN GHOSTS?!?!?!


That episode was a bit weird.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't like the baby in that gif.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, I'm glad to see all this new and exciting stuff is happening to TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DeviousCrossing said:


> You don't believe in ghosts? YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN GHOSTS?!?!?!



That's possibly the most surreal thing I've seen since the last time I watched a David Lynch movie.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 27, 2013)

> That's possibly the most surreal thing I've seen since the last time I watched a David Lynch movie.



What, you don't watch SpongeBob? That's every other episode.

The Woods are coming soon, I smell it in the air...


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2013)

All great changes! Self thread closing is going to be amazing. And now....CANDY.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> What, you don't watch SpongeBob? That's every other episode.



I do watch SpongeBob, but it's just I don't remember an episode with something as surreal as that happening once.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh hey the woods


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Foolish mortals.



Ghosts can't type, silly. Your "hands" would go through the keys.

BEGONE FAKE ONE.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 28, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Thanks to Jubs, Gallows, Jason, Thunder, Kaiaa, Andy, and all the other mods that put such hard work into this. It's starting to really come together. Can't wait for the next direct.



Wow rude.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Wow rude.


They trolled you.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 28, 2013)

Is it just me or does anyone else want to guess the password to the woods? xD Does anything happen if you guess wrong? o-o


----------



## unravel (Oct 28, 2013)

Yaaayy TBT is fun <3


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else want to guess the password to the woods? xD Does anything happen if you guess wrong? o-o



If you guess it incorrectly 5 times you get banned for 24 hours.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else want to guess the password to the woods? xD Does anything happen if you guess wrong? o-o



Nothing happens if you guess wrong.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2013)

just so you know the password is "eye emgul e-bowl"


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> If you guess it incorrectly 5 times you get banned for 24 hours.



Is that true? O___________O Because if it is, I'm not going in there until it's open to the public. xD


----------



## Miya902 (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope regular members get a shot at being a gym leader! Oh my goodness how exciting. I've been a gym leader on various leagues already, would love to be one for TBT. <3


----------



## Farobi (Oct 28, 2013)

Are the Pokemon battles going to be held on the 3ds? Or can we use a simulator?


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

The Gym Leaders of TBT... That's a pretty awesome idea.


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> The Gym Leaders of TBT... That's a pretty awesome idea.



it's been done like 676447 times before j/s


----------



## AndyB (Oct 28, 2013)

Pok?mon League Hype

Also, Jake.. it was once before.


----------



## Caius (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Wow rude.



Oh hi jer


----------



## Dark (Oct 28, 2013)

Password for the woods plz


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> just so you know the password is "eye emgul e-bowl"



but don't tell justin i posted this shhhh


----------



## Justin (Oct 28, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I saw one of the ghosts from The Woods viewing this thread...



So spooky.



Snow said:


> All great changes! Self thread closing is going to be amazing. And now....CANDY.



Hell yeah candy! Might want to check back later. 



lynn105 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else want to guess the password to the woods? xD Does anything happen if you guess wrong? o-o



You're welcome to guess if you want to. But keep in mind, the Last Tree Ghost doesn't take too kindly to unwelcome visitors. Let's not talk about what happened last time...



Miya902 said:


> I hope regular members get a shot at being a gym leader! Oh my goodness how exciting. I've been a gym leader on various leagues already, would love to be one for TBT. <3



I believe the initial run will just be Staff gym leaders. Not entirely ruling out member gym leaders in the future though, it could happen. But not right now at least.



Farobi said:


> Are the Pokemon battles going to be held on the 3ds? Or can we use a simulator?



You're going to need to play X or Y on a 3DS.



Dark said:


> Password for the woods plz



No.



Thunder said:


> but don't tell justin i posted this shhhh



Oh nooo!!


----------



## Dark (Oct 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> but don't tell justin i posted this shhhh



Bull sheet.
I saw the conversation in the irc


Spoiler: no sweg







			
				IRC said:
			
		

> Kuma: Hmm... Secret password to The Woods?
> [12:36am] Thunder: i posted it on the direct topic
> [12:37am] VillageDweller: i put it sockisbestmod and cried because it was wrong
> [12:37am] Kuma: Oh I just logged on for the first time today
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2013)

aw shoot you found me out :'(


----------



## Dark (Oct 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> aw shoot you found me out :'(



This aint my first rodeo


----------



## Bowie (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh, this is such a relief! For a moment there, I thought I'd missed something fantastic upon noticing the return of the Woods! I shall be sure to be more active so I can see how it has evolved over time! I'll also have to get reaction GIF images. How else will I annoy the annoyance out of people?


----------



## Elijo (Oct 28, 2013)

This password thing is going to take a while. :c


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 28, 2013)

Kuma said:


> This password thing is going to take a while. :c



Trying to enter the woods, I presume?


----------



## Elijo (Oct 28, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Trying to enter the woods, I presume?



Yes. Not getting anywhere.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

I tried "thunderiscool". Doesn't work.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 28, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I tried "thunderiscool". Doesn't work.



:O Why must they hate us?!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 28, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I tried "thunderiscool". Doesn't work.



Lies aren't very good passwords Try something to do with other staff


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 28, 2013)

As soon as I read this, I went straight to the shop! Can't wait for all the rest of the fruit to come.


----------



## Mao (Oct 28, 2013)

I missed out on the japenese letters again :'( keeping in mind I have given away a pokeball after they stopped restocking, hint hint jk. But can someone PM if they have spare? Really want one x_x

Edit: I do have bells, they're just in my abd. Also, love that now you can close threads yourself xD


----------



## Farobi (Oct 28, 2013)

How many Chocolates were available before selling out?


----------



## Mao (Oct 28, 2013)

Aha, caught a ghost viewing this...


----------



## Farobi (Oct 28, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Aha, caught a ghost viewing this...



what ghost?


----------



## Mao (Oct 28, 2013)

Farobi said:


> what ghost?









wooooo *attemps to make ghost sound*


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> wooooo *attemps to make ghost sound*


Lol


----------



## Elijo (Oct 28, 2013)

I have discovered two (confirmed) clues.

- The password is about 20 characters long
- There are a few numbers in the middle of the password


----------



## Farobi (Oct 28, 2013)

Kuma said:


> I have discovered two (confirmed) clues.
> 
> - The password is about 20 characters long
> - There are a few numbers in the middle of the password


That lessened the probabilities to around septillion. amazing!


----------



## Joey (Oct 28, 2013)

Just bought an orange and some candy!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

Farobi said:


> That lessened the probabilities to around septillion. amazing!


xD Ikr We will never guess this password.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 28, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> wooooo *attemps to make ghost sound*



It's here again! Run!


----------



## unravel (Oct 28, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> It's here again! Run!



Ggwp runnn!!!


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 28, 2013)

Candy. o:


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> It's here again! Run!



Funny enough I'm wearing a ghost busters shirt.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Oct 28, 2013)

Did someone say... ghost?


----------



## Joey (Oct 28, 2013)

Everytime I've looked at members browsing this thread. The Last Tree Ghost is there.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 28, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Funny enough I'm wearing a ghost busters shirt.



Bustin' makes me feel good.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2013)

I particularly like the ability to close old threads. I did that with my old trading ones


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2013)

What's up with the ghost? ._.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 28, 2013)

This, my friends, is the start of another war. And this time, it's serious as however serious serious can get!


----------



## Mino (Oct 28, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> What's up with the ghost? ._.



An alt account of one of the staff and they should be banned for this heinous crime


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 28, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> What's up with the ghost? ._.



Maybe it's the ghost of a banned account that has come to take revenge on the mods that banned it...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2013)

I love how it's always on this particular thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm friends with the ghost.

- Gives it a plate of souls -


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm friends with the ghost.
> 
> - Gives it a plate of souls -



Wuutt no fair! 
*Gives more plates of souls*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 28, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Wuutt no fair!
> *Gives more plates of souls*



Hey I wanna be friends with it too!
*gives bigger plates of souls*


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2013)

I was the first one that wanted to be friends with it!  (XD, joking)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I was the first one that wanted to be friends with it!  (XD, joking)



OMG I added them and they added back because it had a plus on the bottom of the users browsing the thread but it doesn't have them on my friends list ;A;


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> OMG I added them and they added back because it had a plus on the bottom of the users browsing the thread but it doesn't have them on my friends list ;A;



same with me


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> OMG I added them and they added back because it had a plus on the bottom of the users browsing the thread but it doesn't have them on my friends list ;A;


That means they're added to your contacts.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 28, 2013)

This Ghost is thirsty... .-.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

The ghost is never there when I look.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

... I want Dark Candy...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 28, 2013)

Silversea said:


> The ghost is never there when I look.



When I'm here, TLTG is always here...watching...waiting... O_O


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 28, 2013)

It's here always , Just watching for that exact moment.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

The ghost is gone now xD


----------



## unravel (Oct 28, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> The ghost is gone now xD



Nope... Still there.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Nope... Still there.


It's come backkkk
Woooooohh (tries to make an eerie ghost noise... fails)


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

I see you there little ghosty.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2013)

This is getting a little creepy.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> This is getting a little creepy.


Creeeepppyy iss goooodd Wooooo


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 28, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> This is getting a little creepy.



And just when you thought it was creepy enough...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 28, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> And just when you thought it was creepy enough...



God that almost made me have a heart attack! 

*shivers*


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> God that almost made me have a heart attack!
> 
> *shivers*


Omi gosh Ikr


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> And just when you thought it was creepy enough...


at first glance i thought it was pally


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 28, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> And just when you thought it was creepy enough...



well now I can't sleep.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 28, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> well now I can't sleep.



Wow, if it's seriously that scary I would've beat my computer to death. xD


----------



## The Last Tree Ghost (Oct 29, 2013)

Candy is red,
Violets are blue,
Candy is sweet,
And so are you.


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Candy is red,
> Violets are blue,
> Candy is sweet,
> And so are you.



This is the red for all the blood shed
This is the orange for all the words said
This is the yellow for all the pain given.
This is the green for all the times I've been driven
This is the blue for all cried tears
This is the purple for all the bruises from near
And this is the black for all the lights shut out
And all of the screams until I can't shout...


----------



## Dark (Oct 29, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Candy is red,
> Violets are blue,
> Candy is sweet,
> And so are you.



gimme ur bells ghostie


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 29, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Candy is red,
> Violets are blue,
> Candy is sweet,
> And so are you.



GHOST.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 29, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Candy is red,
> Violets are blue,
> Candy is sweet,
> And so are you.


The ghost has spoken... wooooooooo xD


----------



## Silversea (Oct 29, 2013)

Why is there only a Last Tree Ghost? What happened to the others? Lemme go and get that Silph Scope.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Oct 29, 2013)

Cool, looking forward to the TBT Pokemon League, although I'm still trying to put a team together.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 29, 2013)

I have no idea how they've done this. Either the ghost is literally just on this thread all of the time, or it's some kind of trickery! Either way, I've had experience with the Last Tree Ghost. I can handle him!


----------



## windfall (Oct 29, 2013)

Is the red candy automatically restocked at a certain time? Or is it random?

[SUP]I want one[/SUP]


----------



## Joey (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?28082-This-Isn't-Over

Wow, his last post before this was in 2009.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 29, 2013)

Joey said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?28082-This-Isn't-Over
> 
> Wow, his last post before this was in 2009.



Outside of the woods at least?


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 29, 2013)

Dear everyone who wants a Red Candy collectible:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

Click "Halloween". c: 
Hurry. xo They re-stocked.

- - - - -

*Edit:* .. & sold out. GG everyone.


----------



## Mao (Oct 29, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Dear everyone who wants a Red Candy collectible:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
> 
> ...



*cries bitterly* I missed it. Again.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 29, 2013)

What? Red Candy sells out?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2013)

Question for the mods: What time does all the collectibles restock?  Is it same time as before?


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2013)

Red Candy is not on a published schedule. Trying something a bit different this time. Sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2013)

Justin said:


> Red Candy is not on a published schedule. Trying something a bit different this time. Sorry.



Ah okay, then I shall continuously stalk the shop section.


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Ah okay, then I shall continuously stalk the shop section.



That's one way of doing it.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 29, 2013)

Please tell me there will be a purple candy collectible coming out? That will give me a reason to stalk the shop.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 29, 2013)

They re-stocked. Hurry.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, they're gone again.

Would you like some candy little ghostie?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 29, 2013)

Blue candy wat


----------



## The Last Tree Ghost (Oct 29, 2013)

Roses are red,
Candy is blue,
Ghosts are sweet,
And so are you.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 29, 2013)

Do you think you're nintendo or something


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 29, 2013)

There goes my TBT bells.. If there is another candy I am going to be sad from my poorness :<


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 29, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> There goes my TBT bells.. If there is another candy I am going to be sad from my poorness :<



Prepare yourself for sadness. There will be more.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 29, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> There goes my TBT bells.. If there is another candy I am going to be sad from my poorness :<


Engage in some lengthy discussions, they'll rack up fast enough


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 29, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Prepare yourself for sadness. There will be more.



。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。*stares at your green candy*


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> They re-stocked. Hurry.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
> 
> ...




Can I buy some red candy from you?  I'll PM


----------



## pengutango (Oct 29, 2013)

Wonder how many more candies are coming out... Just got the blue one. :3


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 29, 2013)

I got red candy in 2012. I'm so lucky.

Look guys, blue candy sold out.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2013)

Got the blue one.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 29, 2013)

So if tradition is upheld, green and dark remain. Unless there is a rainbow candy for 777 bells.


----------



## The Last Tree Ghost (Oct 29, 2013)

Feed me...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Feed me...



- Gives large plate of souls -


----------



## Silversea (Oct 29, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Feed me...



Uh. We need some more candy types before we can even consider that. I mean, just red yellow and blue? Only 3???


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 29, 2013)

Aw rats. Missed blue. Guess I'll be stalking the shop xD


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 29, 2013)

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> Feed me...


You heard him. Feed him.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 29, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> You heard him. Feed him.


Give him one of your extra blue candies


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 29, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> - Gives large plate of souls -



Once again *gives the ghost a bigger plate of souls*


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 29, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Give him one of your extra blue candies


Nuh-uh, I already gave him one of my extra red candies.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 29, 2013)

The ghost just cursed me for posting in his thread. Darn it.


----------



## The Last Tree Ghost (Oct 29, 2013)

Mmmm.... delicious feast, mortals.

*pukes Mailbox*


----------



## Laurina (Oct 29, 2013)

Feed me dark candy :c


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> You heard him. Feed him.



I never seen that scene in the movie? Guess I should rewatch it DX


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 30, 2013)

Does Dark Candy taste like licorice?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Does Dark Candy taste like licorice?



I'm assuming it tastes more like death.  But I've never eaten any, which is apparent by the fact that I am alive.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, if I was all powerful, I'd make death taste like licorice.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 30, 2013)

That was an interesting few minutes in The Woods.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 30, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> That was an interesting few minutes in The Woods.


Where you banished there or something? 

Or are the spirits fond of you?


----------



## Justin (Oct 30, 2013)

This is how we all imagine you guys trying to crack The Woods password:






IMAGE COURTESY OF JAMIE


----------



## Roselia (Oct 30, 2013)

blue candy :O
*stalks shop for one*


----------



## Mao (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a feeling the candy restocks when I'm asleep -_- Thank you so much for my red candy, iLoveYou :3


----------



## Silversea (Oct 30, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I have a feeling the candy restocks when I'm asleep -_- Thank you so much for my red candy, iLoveYou :3



Yeah it definitely does.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2013)

Read my comment... I am NOT asking for password but do you just keep plugging in random words???  Can only a few play this game?  Thx.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Read my comment... I am NOT asking for password but do you just keep plugging in random words???  Can only a few play this game?  Thx.



~nobody knows~


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2013)

oath2order said:


> ~nobody knows~



That helps


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I have a feeling the candy restocks when I'm asleep -_- Thank you so much for my red candy, iLoveYou :3



I have a feeling that if I just slept 3 hours a night the candy would restock and sell out before I'm up again....


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a feeling that the password is a swear word.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 30, 2013)

Tonight's the night, huh?


----------



## Joey (Oct 30, 2013)

Really want all the candy.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't see anything special about the candy so I didn't buy any.


----------



## The Last Tree Ghost (Oct 30, 2013)

Oops, I dropped some.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2013)

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 30, 2013)

Is it possible to corrupt the pears and oranges? Just imagine: rotten fruit (I'd collect it) lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, red candy's been restocked if anyone is missing it.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 30, 2013)

I have to go to work soon and I s2g if The Woods opens while I'm at work, I'm gonna be upset.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 30, 2013)

Guys I have more bells in my bank now! REJOICE *･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2013)

I think it will open at midnight.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 30, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I have to go to work soon and I s2g if The Woods opens while I'm at work, I'm gonna be upset.



Pretty sure it'll be open in an hour or two. If not then probably at Midnight EST.

Edit: Feraligatr is a ninja. xD


----------



## Silversea (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the Woods is coded not to be accessed at all. I doubt there is a password that works, and if it is it'll be something like " safiajfduisagtu4238r4r923rifejidksoafgaerDgas"


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2013)

now im ready for the next restock! stalking it like a hawk


----------



## Mao (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm going to scream if a new cand stocks when I'm asleep ok hint hint, someone try to get one for me, I'll pay you >:3


----------



## The Last Tree Ghost (Oct 30, 2013)

Soon...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2013)

Impatiently waiting... :|


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2013)

red candy back in stock


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 30, 2013)

*Waits for Woods to open*

Also, I hope they restock the blue candies. D: I just have a feeling they're being restocked when I don't have freetime though. -_-


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 30, 2013)

They just restocked them, there was just 1 though


----------



## Lauren (Oct 30, 2013)

I really hope I have enough for the next candy, probably not >.<


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 30, 2013)

Screw Green Candy, I want Dark Candy.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 30, 2013)

Green candyyy


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2013)

green candy in stock!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 30, 2013)

Woods are open!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2013)

I want the dark candy.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 30, 2013)

Who knows what you'll find in the woods?


----------



## rubyy (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm missing all the candy.

Are you serious.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 30, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I'm going to scream if a new cand stocks when I'm asleep ok hint hint, someone try to get one for me, I'll pay you >:3



Green candy restocked and disappeared. And yeah I was away for the 10 minutes they appeared.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Green candy restocked and disappeared. And yeah I was away for the 10 minutes they appeared.



Ditto. I've been glued to this board.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 30, 2013)

Everyone notice the woods is open?


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Everyone notice the woods is open?



Yup! Woah, i barely noticed your signature had one of the letters


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh man, the candy was IN STOCK and sold out while it was IN MY CART. So I didn't get any. POUTING.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

I still can't solve the 61467 riddle, it's driving me mad.


----------



## Roselia (Oct 31, 2013)

Snow said:


> Oh man, the candy was IN STOCK and sold out while it was IN MY CART. So I didn't get any. POUTING.



aww, sorry to hear 
if it makes you feel better, it happened to me too with the blue candy >.<


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 31, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I still can't solve the 61467 riddle, it's driving me mad.



It's driving me insane too. DX


----------



## Snow (Oct 31, 2013)

Roselia said:


> aww, sorry to hear
> if it makes you feel better, it happened to me too with the blue candy >.<



Aw thanks, but you know, when I saw that you'd gotten a blue one after all I decided what the heck, I'll check the shop and I snagged a red candy! yeehaw!!

The only problem is we are going to need room for a lot more than 10 collectibles if this keeps up.....I just realized I'm buying things I'll have to hide later!!


----------



## Roselia (Oct 31, 2013)

Snow said:


> Aw thanks, but you know, when I saw that you'd gotten a blue one after all I decided what the heck, I'll check the shop and I snagged a red candy! yeehaw!!
> 
> The only problem is we are going to need room for a lot more than 10 collectibles if this keeps up.....I just realized I'm buying things I'll have to hide later!!



 yay!

haha, yeah.. but it's fun to collect them :>


----------



## Silversea (Nov 1, 2013)

That music along with that counter was genius. You are going to drive lots of people insane, kudos to all the staff.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 1, 2013)

I love all of these ideas!  I'm glad we can close our own threads now, even if it's just on two boards.  It'll definitely come in handy!
I hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween!


----------



## Chikusho (Nov 2, 2013)

Pokemon League sounds sweet as.

Nice job, all this stuff sounds like good fun.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't wait for the Pokemon League!


----------

